# 4 days bluefin popping in Cape Cod during 4th of July



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

cast and hookup by Yong. 
He was using Yamaga Atlas 76/80 rod/Stella18K reel/Dorado Slider.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Tsurusaki san hooked up a nice 180 - 190 lbs bft on FCL Labo 8' EXP rod/Satliga Z6500/FCL 180S lure.
He got two bluefin with the same lure on the first day.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Action of the rod was very nice, but unfortunately the rod got broken in half where the joint was. He designed the rod with the joint in the middle as travel rods, but I felt it is no good to have the joint in the middle where the rod gets the most pressure. 
But he still managed to fight the tuna with the broken rod and brought the boat very quickly.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Even my son Steven had a chance to fight a big bluefin. 
It was is first ever bluefin fight. He knew his limitation and gave the rod to me after brief fight. I hooked up the fish with RonZ on 8' nano Black Hole Cape Cod Special/Stella 2000SW.
We fought the 72" 73" bluefin for one hour 20 minutes. I know the nano Black Hole rod can handle any tuna thought it lacks in needed backbone for 200 plus lbs tuna. As you see in the picture, the rod bent nicely for the most part of the fight except in high sticking position. 
After the fight, Tsurusake san was so impressed with the rod, he bought a few Nano ' BH blanks from me.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

what is that FCL 180 S topwater plug, what does FCL stand for, can't find it on yahoo. nice looking plug. nice fish


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

drfishalot said:


> what is that FCL 180 S topwater plug, what does FCL stand for, can't find it on yahoo. nice looking plug. nice fish


When I asked what FCLLABO stand for, Tsurusaki san said ' I don't know'.  His Labo jigs is regarded simply the best for tuna by many. I am going to test his surface lures extensively for bluefin and yellowfin this year.

Here is FCLLABO site.

http://www.fcllabo.com/epagemain.html


----------

